# loggers as hunting boots?



## livinoutdoors (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey!  Was wondering if any fellow mountain hunters use loggers as hunting/hiking boots? Bout time for a new set of boots and im pretty hard on my boots. I use the same boots for hunting , hiking, working etc.. nothing seems to last longer than a year no matter how expensive. Loggers seem. Like they would be more durable but do they work as hunting/hiking boots?


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 14, 2016)

I use lightweight waterproof Solomon hiking boots given the miles I'm hiking and climbing.  i figure weight is the key fatigue in reducing fatigue.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 14, 2016)

I hunted and work in loggers for years until this past year. Bought some lightweight workboots and danner hunting boots. Put many miles on them. But, I will be going back to loggers this spring unless I find something else. The only con to them is they are a little more heavy. The loggers are more comfy once broke in and will out last any other boot.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 15, 2016)

Man i hear ya on the weight thing twincedargap. I think the durabilty might be worth it. Thanks for the feedback tree cutter. Im on the fence between loggers and some danner crater rims i was gonna give a try. Will let yall know how it turns out!


----------



## deadend (Dec 16, 2016)

I wear Wesco's and Whites  a good bit here and there while hiking and scouting but they're too cold to wear in the winter and I get tired of the weight.  Depending on where I'm going I may wear my corks if it is wet and slick. They do fit like a glove once broken in and last for years.  I tend to wear Salomons more often and take a set of boot blankets when it gets cooler.  At the end of the day my legs feel better in lighter boots or trail runners.  In the dead of winter I'll switch to my Kenetrek and Schnee's pac boots.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback deadend, good info


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2016)

deadend said:


> I wear Wesco's and Whites  a good bit here and there while hiking and scouting but they're too cold to wear in the winter and I get tired of the weight.  Depending on where I'm going I may wear my corks if it is wet and slick. They do fit like a glove once broken in and last for years.  I tend to wear Salomons more often and take a set of boot blankets when it gets cooler.  At the end of the day my legs feel better in lighter boots or trail runners.  In the dead of winter I'll switch to my Kenetrek and Schnee's pac boots.





Wesco and White both make a mighty fine logging and climbing boot.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 17, 2016)

I like my Loggers as work boots, but Danner Pronghorns are my preference hunting here in the mountains.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 17, 2016)

Well i guess what im hearing is more than one pair of boots is in my future! Oh well , some times im too cheap for my own good, this might be one of those times! Thanks fellas!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2016)

Spent half my life running up and down these mountains bear, deer, and coon hunting in Chippewa loggers. They're hard to beat for keeping your feet under you on these steep hillsides. Since I've got older and lazier, I usually wear lighter weight Danners. But I sure miss the traction of those loggers.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 17, 2016)

I wore loggers for years chasing bear dogs in western nc. I was partial to the cabelas brand. As I got older , I had to go to a lighter boot. Ive been breaking in some danner elk hunters for the past month and I love them so far. Cabelas had the elk hunters for a while, but danner stopped making them, now their back by popular demand. American made too. Ive heard good things about the kenetrack mtn boots, their a little pricy, I would like to have a review from someone like us before I pulled the trigger on a $500 pair of boots.


----------



## Sautee hunter (Dec 17, 2016)

I've been wearing halls patch boots it a logger linemen boots full gore tex hike many miles in them so far good ankle support when siding around ridges I love them so far


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 17, 2016)

The "Cabelas Perfekt Light Hiker" is IMO the best boot you can put on your feet for the mountains. Ive turned several bear hunting buddies onto these and theyve all made the switch. I wear hikers every single day and a pair of these will last me a full year. Luckily theyre guaranteed for life so Ive gotten a couple free pairs over the years

Ps- theyre made by Mendl


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hammer Spank said:


> The "Cabelas Perfekt Light Hiker" is IMO the best boot you can put on your feet for the mountains. Ive turned several bear hunting buddies onto these and theyve all made the switch. I wear hikers every single day and a pair of these will last me a full year. Luckily theyre guaranteed for life so Ive gotten a couple free pairs over the years
> 
> Ps- theyre made by Mendl


I am sure glad somebody likes em cause I hated them,I went back to danner pronghorn myself.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 18, 2016)

I wore Wesco 16" slick bottoms for 15 years of my life 5 days a week. They were like tennis shoes to me. I'm a big very and very hard on boots. They would typically survive 3 rebuilds before I would get rid of them


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 18, 2016)

Crispi...costly but feel like heaven on your feet.

https://www.crispius.com/footwear/non-insulated-boots


----------

